# Is Rigo more skilled than Mayweather?



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes or No?


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Who?


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

No he has less to his game, he's prime though where as Floyd is a bit past it


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't know is he's fought enough opponents and varied styles to give a big enough sample


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I guess you can say Rigo has better footwork and better punching technique


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Powerpuncher said:


> No he has less to his game, he's prime though where as Floyd is a bit past it


A 34 year old 122 boxer is prime?
In some aspects Rigo is better than Floyd and he hits harder p4p


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

nope. no inside fighting ability. no dirty fighting techniques. not as versitile with each hand.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes, Rigo is the most skilled in the game, we'll never know if he could have achieved what Floyd has longevity wise and obviously he's not big enough to be a weight climber like Floyd or Pac were


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Yes, Rigo is the most skilled in the game, we'll never know if he could have achieved what Floyd has longevity wise and obviously he's not big enough to be a weight climber like Floyd or Pac were


his main dimension (outside fighting) appears to be better than any of Floyd's dimensions

however, Floyd is better overall. master of many different skillz, and it has been proven time and time again

in Rigo's version od a diego fight, he was put on his azz by donaire. Floyd put diego down like 5 timez


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Was Calderon more skilled than Mayweather? Many connoisseurs consider the answer to be yes.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

He may not be as rounded as Floyd, but when he's at his preferred distance he looks almost as good as ANYONE i've ever seen at doing what he does.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) said:


> I don't know is he's fought enough opponents and varied styles to give a big enough sample


Yeah agreed. I'd say Rigo has better footwork and lateral movement but Floyd is very versatile in a way we haven't seen Rigo forced to be.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> in Rigo's version od a diego fight, he was put on his azz by donaire. Floyd put diego down like 5 timez


I wouldn't say that Donaire is Rigo's version of a Diego fight

there are similarities, since Rigo and Floyd are two master boxers diffusing big punchers, but they are still largely different fights imo.


----------



## Aramini (Jun 5, 2013)

No. Sometimes he limits output so much that it is hard to score rounds for either fighter, though he showed up big for the donaire fight. The absolute master boxer doesnt leave rounds in the air... floyd only did that in maybe two of his fights. 

And calderon is nowhere near as skilled or he wouldnt be getting outpressured by raw guys who happen to be ten pounds bigger naturally even past his best. In my opinion calderon is the most overrated fighter ever. Crude powerful guys just slightly bigger would have annihilated him. Arce would have steamrolled him. The cotto amateur win was against a child, not a man.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I wouldn't say that Donaire is Rigo's version of a Diego fight
> 
> there are similarities, since Rigo and Floyd are two master boxers diffusing big punchers, but they are still largely different fights imo.


Yeah they're not mirror images of each other.

I wanted to compare their best performances



Aramini said:


> No. Sometimes he limits output so much that it is hard to score rounds for either fighter, though he showed up big for the donaire fight. *The absolute master boxer doesnt leave rounds in the air... floyd only did that in maybe two of his fights. *
> 
> And calderon is nowhere near as skilled or he wouldnt be getting outpressured by raw guys who happen to be ten pounds bigger naturally even past his best. In my opinion calderon is the most overrated fighter ever. Crude powerful guys just slightly bigger would have annihilated him. Arce would have steamrolled him. The cotto amateur win was against a child, not a man.


I really hope Floyd stops chilling in the 12th round just because he has the fight on lock thus far


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah agreed. I'd say Rigo has better footwork and lateral movement but Floyd is very versatile in a way we haven't seen Rigo forced to be.


He also controls (read: absolutely dominates) range and distance partially because of that footwork, which is a pretty enormous aspect of being a successful fighter. The other aspect would be the venom he has in his shots to dissuade opponents from opening up, fighting aggressively and taking the fight to him. Shit, he's so fucking good at controlling range he probably actually moves less than Mayweather to be honest, and that's in spite of Floyd often standing his ground on the inside in ways Rigo doesn't. He does it without even having a great jab for fucks sake.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

He's so impossibly great at controlling range, he doesn't even need to utlize a clinch.

lololol

Get the man some opponents worthy of being in the ring with him.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

In a pure boxing sense I would say yes slightly, his footwork, judging of distance and lead hand control is all virtually flawless, however Floyd does have more dimensions to his game, comfortable at other distances and craftier in terms of his rough-housing.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Yes, Rigo is the most skilled in the game, we'll never know if he could have achieved what Floyd has longevity wise and obviously he's not big enough to be a weight climber like Floyd or Pac were


Rigo already is a weight climber technically he never fought that low but he could probably fight at 115 without too much trouble he's 123 i think on fight night.
Actually Rigo vs ROman Gonzales would be an awesome fight sadly neither of them is a big draw so it would only be a fight for hardcore fans and wouldn't get a TV deal that easily. I mean Rigo would be bigger but not by much the fight would make sense at 115


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> nope. no inside fighting ability. no dirty fighting techniques. not as versitile with each hand.


yeah that's the gist of it. Me and @Hands of Iron talked about this. Rigondeaux hasn't dominated fights with right hook before or his jab. We can point to different fights where Floyd has depended on different punches to win

Jab - Marquez
Right cross - Mosley
Left uppercut - Cotto
Overhand right - N'Dou
Right uppercut - Chavez
Left hook - Corrales


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah that's the gist of it. Me and @Hands of Iron talked about this. Rigondeaux hasn't dominated fights with right hook before or his jab. We can point to different fights where Floyd has depended on different punches to win
> 
> Jab - Marquez
> Right cross - Mosley
> ...


that has to do with how long Floyd has been a pro, the length of his career, and Floyd's higher quality of opponents. Floyd obviously has a lot more fights than Rigo does and so that plays into it IMO. as of now we haven't SEEN Rigo forced into a fight where he has to use other kinds of punches. He's been able to dominate with his left hand.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

No. Mayweather has proved it for a longer period against better opposition

Jabs - Mayweather
Footwork - Even
Ring Generalship - Rigo
Straights - Rigo
Uppercuts - Mayweather
Left hooks - Mayweather
Bodyshots - Mayweather
Inside game - Mayweather
Distance Game - Rigo
Toughness - Mayweather
Overall intangibles - Mayweather

Rigo was dropped and ran for dear life against Cordoba atsch


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

No.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't get why Rigo is being penalised for not needing to use the inside or even a jab, he's that good at what he does noone has even forced him out of his comfort zone


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd is more skilled but Rigondeaux is more skilled at controlling range, so skilled he doesn't have to be as skilled in other areas, as of yet.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Floyd is more skilled but Rigondeaux is more skilled at controlling range, so skilled he doesn't have to be as skilled in other areas, as of yet.


Neither did Mayweather really until he fought probably the best lightweight of the past decade Jose Luis castillo.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Neither did Mayweather really until he fought probably the best lightweight of the past decade Jose Luis castillo.


With an injury. :hey


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> With an injury. :hey


:deal :deal :deal


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

JamieC said:


> I don't get why Rigo is being penalised for not needing to use the inside or even a jab, he's that good at what he does noone has even forced him out of his comfort zone


Not penalized per se, Floyd just has (shown) more tools at his disposal. Rigo may be even more dominant regardless, which isn't the same thing though he obviously would get quite an argument in relation to opposition, professional longevity and weight classes despite the fact that he's virtually incapable physically of running through as many divisions or languished in Cuba until his 30s.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Floyd has proven himself time and time again. It's so hard to argue there being a better fighter when Floyd finds a way to win each.and.every.time. He can do it against any style opponent. Floyd is a master in the ring. One of my absolute favorite fighters to watch of past 20 years. He doesn't do any one thing amazingly. Not the fastest guy. Not the hardest puncher. Not the best mover. But he's so damn well rounded and good at adapting its hard to take the best fighter title from him as long as he's in the sport and even long beyond that. 

With that said, Rigo is a master himself. And to those tho think he doesn't have a right hook, you are wrong. He does and its just as lethal as his left hand. He hasn't had to use it too often in the pros. You can make case that Rigo does certain things better than Floyd. You can say his punch technique and footwork is better. But Floyd isn't who he is because he's the best at any one specific thing. Floyd is the best boxer on earth period.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> Floyd has proven himself time and time again. It's so hard to argue there being a better fighter when Floyd finds a way to win each.and.every.time. He can do it against any style opponent. Floyd is a master in the ring. One of my absolute favorite fighters to watch of past 20 years. He doesn't do any one thing amazingly. Not the fastest guy. Not the hardest puncher. Not the best mover. But he's so damn well rounded and good at adapting its hard to take the best fighter title from him as long as he's in the sport and even long beyond that.
> 
> With that said, Rigo is a master himself. And to those tho think he doesn't have a right hook, you are wrong. He does and its just as lethal as his left hand. He hasn't had to use it too often in the pros. You can make case that Rigo does certain things better than Floyd. You can say his punch technique and footwork is better. But Floyd isn't who he is because he's the best at any one specific thing. Floyd is the best boxer on earth period.


A+ post. He needs to use it more though. That one he dropped that young undefeated fella with in the 12th was a beaut.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Rigo is better at what he does, but Floyd is more versatile.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Tough to answer. If you're talking PURE skill or technique, you can make the argument for Rigo getting a slight edge. But the reality is that skills alone don't really make you a greater fighter. Not to say Rigo doesn't have other qualities, which he does. He probably has more power P4P and maybe even more balls. But you still have to go with FLoyd. I think Floyd has done it longer and has proved more. He's also extremely skilled in his own way. The fact that FLoyd has proven more as a PRO gives him the edge in terms of who is the greater fighter, regardless of who people might think is more skilled.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> He also controls (read: absolutely dominates) range and distance partially because of that footwork, which is a pretty enormous aspect of being a successful fighter. The other aspect would be the venom he has in his shots to dissuade opponents from opening up, fighting aggressively and taking the fight to him. Shit, he's so fucking good at controlling range he probably actually moves less than Mayweather to be honest, and that's in spite of Floyd often standing his ground on the inside in ways Rigo doesn't. He does it without even having a great jab for fucks sake.


Yeah it's kind of insane how well he dominates the game of inches. To say that in the same sentence as Floyd really says something. And he's not typically longer, taller, and yet is much more fluid and comfortable in his approach.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Tough to answer taking everything into consideration but I'd say Mayweather if we're talking about professional performance and Rigo if we're talking about amateur performance.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Mayweather has more dimensions but Rigo is so skilled at what he does that it eliminates the need for anything else. I would say yes


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

I don't think he is. I give credit where credit is due, Rigondeaux is definitely one of the best fighters in the world, but Floyd can do more things in the ring.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

How do you quantify something like that? What Rigo does is more skilled than Floyd, and Floyd doesn't have as much versatility to his game these days. Rigo is the better athlete, the more determined/competitive athlete. Younger Floyd was more versatile than Rigo is, but nowhere near as good at anything in particular. Floyd has never looked like the master boxer some make him out to be. He's never been a phenom like Roy Jones or a magician like Toney or Whitaker at their best. Never has he looked like one of the greatest fighters ever, never has he looked unbeatable. Rigo has an unbeatable aura to him, Floyd has an aura of already beaten and running for the hills.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

no
as much as i like Rigo.
floyd is the best boxer of his generation.
if Rigo would've turned pro 15 yrs ago, maybe.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> How do you quantify something like that? What Rigo does is more skilled than Floyd, and Floyd doesn't have as much versatility to his game these days. Rigo is the better athlete, the more determined/competitive athlete. Younger Floyd was more versatile than Rigo is, but nowhere near as good at anything in particular. Floyd has never looked like the master boxer some make him out to be. He's never been a phenom like Roy Jones or a magician like Toney or Whitaker at their best. Never has he looked like one of the greatest fighters ever, never has he looked unbeatable. Rigo has an unbeatable aura to him, Floyd has an aura of already beaten and running for the hills.


You don't think Mayweather at 130 looked unbeatable, but you think Rigondeaux who's been knocked down twice and hurt other times is unbeatable?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> You don't think Mayweather at 130 looked unbeatable, but you think Rigondeaux who's been knocked down twice and hurt other times is unbeatable?


You mean the guy who got slapped around by Augustus? The guy who then got hurt by Corley, Judah, shot Mosley etc.? Castillo should also have a win against him.
Rigo has been down twice from flash knockdowns and has always been the smaller guy. Still looks far more unbeatable than Floyd ever has, by far.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> You don't think Mayweather at 130 looked unbeatable, but you think Rigondeaux who's been knocked down twice and hurt other times is unbeatable?





Dealt_with said:


> You mean the guy who got slapped around by Augustus? The guy who then got hurt by Corley, Judah, shot Mosley etc.? Castillo should also have a win against him.
> Rigo has been down twice from flash knockdowns and has always been the smaller guy. Still looks far more unbeatable than Floyd ever has, by far.


:lol:


----------



## DaCrooked (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> You mean the guy who got slapped around by Augustus? The guy who then got hurt by Corley, Judah, shot Mosley etc.? Castillo should also have a win against him.
> Rigo has been down twice from flash knockdowns and has always been the smaller guy. Still looks far more unbeatable than Floyd ever has, by far.


You DKSAB. He said at 130, and then you go and mention Corley, judah and mosley which were at 140 and 147. And since when does getting caught with a good shot take away from completely dominating a fight which Floyd did against all those guys.


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

head to head, mayweather beats him. rigo's a boxer and nobody outboxes mayweather. Well nobody recently (hearns and SRL most likely would) Someone with output as low as Rigo's isnt.


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> You mean the guy who got slapped around by Augustus? The guy who then got hurt by Corley, Judah, shot Mosley etc.? Castillo should also have a win against him.
> Rigo has been down twice from flash knockdowns and has always been the smaller guy. Still looks far more unbeatable than Floyd ever has, by far.


Mayweather has been the smaller guy his entire career as well. THeres been one fight in the last 15 years where he weighed more than his opponent. Thats about it.


----------



## Stallion (May 20, 2014)

Nobody is currently more skilled than Rigondeaux in professional boxing. Skill is not the same thing as achievements (as some people here apparently seem to confuse). The whole p4p concept is generally laughable, but if we actually were to choose the best "p4p" (once again don't confuse with phrases like "resume" etc), then Rigondeaux is the man.

I agree that Mayweather is an excellent, well rounded boxer (not strictly all-rounded as equally good in all aspects, but still fairly rounded), but he has never displayed the level of skills than Rigondeaux has been displaying. Their boxing ability and skills are not exactly on the same level and that is fairly evident unless you want to pretend otherwise for whatever reason.

If you look at their positioning, you'll instantly notice that it's not even close. Mayweather is also not that good at measuring, keeping and controlling the range and distance, which results him being in difficult positions at times (Maidana fights, Cotto and many more examples). When you say that Floyd has "proven himself against certain competition", you have to ask what exactly has he proven? Has he proven that he is better than that opposition? Absolutely. Did he prove that his skill level is on Rigondeaux' level? No. He did beat certain competition, but he didn't display the skills on Rigo's level.

"Finding a way to win" literally has no place in this particular discussion, especially if certain boxer should've never put himself in a situation where had to find a way to win. If we take the most recent example in Maidana, Floyd was supposed to outclass that guy from start to finish, you surely won't use that example (where he faced difficulties with a guy he should've never had any difficulties against to begin with) in his favor here. If anything, it's a huge minus whole being compared to Rigo.

Back at the point, if we pretended that the p4p thing is real (what's real is that when you have certain size/height/reach/weight/etc advantage, you are going to utilize on it), let's say that Rigo and Floyd were the same size. You think that Mayweather could have beaten such a fast and smart guy with superior footwork, precision, distance control and positioning? Or you would just hope that he "finds a way to win" like against Maidana?

Being a big star is one thing, but discussing someone's skills from a technical perspective and point of view isn't a same thing. Unfortunately, forums are not exactly the place where the objectivity (and knowledge) is generated, therefore it's expected to see people siding with their favorites in each and every situation like their life depends on it.

If you want to watch some early/amateur matches of Rigo, you'll notice that he was a phenomenon since the day one. You could start with Sydney 2000 (fun fact: he defeated a guy named Gennady Kovalev in the 2004 Olympics).


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> You mean the guy who got slapped around by Augustus? The guy who then got hurt by Corley, Judah, shot Mosley etc.? Castillo should also have a win against him.
> Rigo has been down twice from flash knockdowns and has always been the smaller guy. Still looks far more unbeatable than Floyd ever has, by far.


I was talking about at 130. You said he never looked unbeatable. I would go into more detail, but I've seen other people have come and slapped you around enough


----------



## AnthonyW (Jun 2, 2012)

Is he more skilled? Arguably. But saying that, skilled is such a small word in what it can actually mean in terms of boxing.

Skilled as in footwork? Offense? Defense? Combinations? Long range? Mid range? Short range? Ring generalship? Etc, etc, etc.

You can sit down and go through both boxers skills and comparing all of the above points and more. 

But a couple ways of seeing who is potentially the more skilled is, who applies their skill on the opposition more effectively (level of opposition is taken in to account) and who has applied their skill to overcome size and style disadvantages (again, level of opposition is taken in to account). 

Anyone can be skilled, you learn a skill. But applying that skill in the ring is key to an actual skilled boxer. Both Rigo and Mayweather apply their skills at an unbelievably high level. But for this one, because it's so unknown (Rigo not having moved through the divisions like Mayweather) Mayweather has proven his skill at a higher level. 

(Not saying Rigo is any less skilled than Mayweather, just how I see it). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> You mean the guy who got slapped around by Augustus? The guy who then got hurt by Corley, Judah, shot Mosley etc.? Castillo should also have a win against him.
> Rigo has been down twice from flash knockdowns and has always been the smaller guy. Still looks far more unbeatable than Floyd ever has, by far.


atsch


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Stallion said:


> Nobody is currently more skilled than Rigondeaux in professional boxing. Skill is not the same thing as achievements (as some people here apparently seem to confuse). The whole p4p concept is generally laughable, but if we actually were to choose the best "p4p" (once again don't confuse with phrases like "resume" etc), then Rigondeaux is the man.
> 
> I agree that Mayweather is an excellent, well rounded boxer (not strictly all-rounded as equally good in all aspects, but still fairly rounded), but he has never displayed the level of skills than Rigondeaux has been displaying. Their boxing ability and skills are not exactly on the same level and that is fairly evident unless you want to pretend otherwise for whatever reason.
> 
> ...


Brilliant argument, even though Floyd has beaten far superior fighters, faced and dominated a wider variety of fighters while doing it in multiple divisions.

But hey Rigos been dropped more times in 14 fights tham Floyd in 20 years. Dude is flawless


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

If Mayweather never fought anybody better than Gatti we would be saying he is a boxing cyborg from the future. 

Same with Rigo. Hes very skilled, but yes opposition does matter when judging skill. His opposition is weak and everyone can look good against weaker opposition.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

DaCrooked said:


> You DKSAB. He said at 130, and then you go and mention Corley, judah and mosley which were at 140 and 147. And since when does getting caught with a good shot take away from completely dominating a fight which Floyd did against all those guys.





elterrible said:


> Mayweather has been the smaller guy his entire career as well. THeres been one fight in the last 15 years where he weighed more than his opponent. Thats about it.


The Augustus fight? Forget the scorecards, Mayweather got seriously touched up. Floyd dominated Judah now? It's just not possible to have a serious discussion about boxing with Floyd fans, they live on his balls.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> The Augustus fight? Forget the scorecards, Mayweather got seriously touched up. Floyd dominated Judah now? It's just not possible to have a serious discussion about boxing with Floyd fans, they live on his balls.


Floyd dominated Augustus and Judah. Floyd beat Augustus from pillar to post standing and trading in the pocket forcing his corner to stop the fight after 9 rounds because of the thrashing Augustus was taking

Judah won 2 rounds out of the first four then was beaten up the rest of the fight and was probably going to get stopped before he decided to nut punch Floyd.

If you think Floyd had trouble in any of those fights you don't know boxing


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> his main dimension (outside fighting) appears to be better than any of Floyd's dimensions
> 
> however, Floyd is better overall. master of many different skillz, and it has been proven time and time again
> 
> in Rigo's version od a diego fight, he was put on his azz by donaire. Floyd put diego down like 5 timez


Nonito has an infinitely better chin and a lot more power p4p than diego did.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

floyd and willy fight differently. little willy's a textbook fighter. he does everything by the book. floyd, on the hand, is a battle tested veteran. he knows how to win. he knows more tricks. i'm sure floyd could fight like willy does. the opposite can't be said. if u think floyd wouldnt absoultely destroy the fighters willy has, you need to shoot yourself. he probably wouldve looked better doing it. in conclusion, floyd is better than willy.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Nonito has an infinitely better chin and a lot more power p4p than diego did.


Nah, Nonito's chin was better but Corrales could punch if nothing else.

He was a legitimate huge weight cutting puncher - that's the reason young Floyd fought so carefully and moved so much.

Donaire is more explosive but Chico's raw power easily rivals Nonito's power.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> The Augustus fight? Forget the scorecards, Mayweather got seriously touched up. Floyd dominated Judah now? It's just not possible to have a serious discussion about boxing with Floyd fans, they live on his balls.


The Augustus fight was at lightweight if I'm not mistaken. Floyd looked unbeatable at 130.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> Nah, Nonito's chin was better but Corrales could punch if nothing else.
> 
> He was a legitimate huge weight cutting puncher - that's the reason young Floyd fought so carefully and moved so much.
> 
> Donaire is more explosive but Chico's raw power easily rivals Nonito's power.


Yeah I'd say you are right actually. I personally think Donaire > coralles for skills anyway. What are your thoughts


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah that's the gist of it. Me and @Hands of Iron talked about this.


Yea, the good old days. :nod

Unfortunately I just don't care anymore, everyone can pretty much fuck off and die. "So why do you post here?" I don't. This thread did rekindle something of a spark though. Rigo'll do that. Lomachenko in a quality fight, probably. Gotta admit 2014 was absolute fucking wank, dude.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Yeah I'd say you are right actually. I personally think Donaire > coralles for skills anyway. What are your thoughts


They are not that far apart actually if we're talking skills only.
Just different with different weaknesses.

Corrales was better on the inside, threw better combinations, his punching technique was very good but he had no defense at all, a plodder who almost never used his height and reach properly.
He could have been better as his second fight with Casa proved but he loved his slugfests too much.
All in all, a limited vulnerable dangerous puncher.

Donaire had the look of a special fighter in the making for a while.
He also was never the master technician and relied heavily on his size, power and athleticism.
His skillset is nothing special - just a solid basic fighter.
His deficiencies are well-known.
His defense and boxing brain is what separates him from Corrales - Donaire was never as open or as reckless as Chico.

Nonito was a better fighter at his best but mostly cuz he was much faster, had a better defensive radar, much better chin, more careful.

What hurts Nonito is that Corrales was a warrior through and through - he came back from that embarrassing one-sided Mayweather loss.
Nonito went downhill (mentally, as physically he's still far from an old fighter) drastically after his first big loss.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Yea, the good old days. :nod
> 
> Unfortunately I just don't care anymore, everyone can pretty much fuck off and die. "So why do you post here?" I don't. This thread did rekindle something of a spark though. Rigo'll do that. Lomachenko in a quality fight, probably. Gotta admit 2014 was absolute fucking wank, dude.


:yep watch out for Errol Spence in 2015


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

turbotime said:


> No. Mayweather has proved it for a longer period against better opposition
> 
> Jabs - Mayweather
> Footwork - Even
> ...


Rigo has the better body shots imo. His left uppercut is probably better too.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

No

TBE doesn't get knocked down by cab drivers


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> How do you quantify something like that? What Rigo does is more skilled than Floyd, and Floyd doesn't have as much versatility to his game these days. Rigo is the better athlete, the more determined/competitive athlete. Younger Floyd was more versatile than Rigo is, but nowhere near as good at anything in particular. Floyd has never looked like the master boxer some make him out to be. He's never been a phenom like Roy Jones or a magician like Toney or Whitaker at their best. Never has he looked like one of the greatest fighters ever, never has he looked unbeatable. Rigo has an unbeatable aura to him, Floyd has an aura of already beaten and running for the hills.


You start off your post asking "how do you qualify something like that", and end it talking about auras. See something wrong there?


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

AnthonyW said:


> Is he more skilled? Arguably. But saying that, skilled is such a small word in what it can actually mean in terms of boxing.
> 
> Skilled as in footwork? Offense? Defense? Combinations? Long range? Mid range? Short range? Ring generalship? Etc, etc, etc.
> 
> ...


Nice post. My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> You start off your post asking "how do you qualify something like that", and end it talking about auras. See something wrong there?


No, what's your point?


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Stallion said:


> Nobody is currently more skilled than Rigondeaux in professional boxing. Skill is not the same thing as achievements (as some people here apparently seem to confuse). The whole p4p concept is generally laughable, but if we actually were to choose the best "p4p" (once again don't confuse with phrases like "resume" etc), then Rigondeaux is the man.
> 
> I agree that Mayweather is an excellent, well rounded boxer (not strictly all-rounded as equally good in all aspects, but still fairly rounded), but he has never displayed the level of skills than Rigondeaux has been displaying. Their boxing ability and skills are not exactly on the same level and that is fairly evident unless you want to pretend otherwise for whatever reason.
> 
> ...


1. You're pretending Rigo is way above Floyd and that is not the case at all. There's really isn't a way to prove CLEARLY who is more skilled and that's simply because both are at an extreme level, so I'm not sure how you are able to separate them by that margin.

2. So how did Rigo display having greater skills? Seem that you're not considering the competition. It's much easier to display your skills on lesser opponents. The same thought applies to Rigo.

3. There's a bunch of things to consider in this case. Finding a way to win probably isn't an indication of how skilled a fighter is but you just can't throw that under the rug. Whether you like it or not, you will eventually face adversity no matter how good you are. This is common. It happens in every sport and to every great athlete. You're human. You will have days off. Point here is that struggling shouldn't take away from your abilities. We haven't seen enough from Rigo to believe he'd never get in trouble.

4. There's not too many boxers that I've seen more naturally skilled than Floyd. He was also a gifted and skilled at a very young age. The dude was basically bred to box. Not sure how you can't see this.

Point here is that there isn't as much separation as you think. You can make a case for either but it isn't by a great margin. They are different but both very naturally skilled.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> No, what's your point?


Is an "aura" something tangible that can be qualified? No. Your argument, in fact, is the least qualifiable statement made in the thread thus far.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Rigo has the better body shots imo. His left uppercut is probably better too.


No way, Floyd's jab to the body alone is better than any punch Rigo throws to the body.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> You mean the guy who got slapped around by Augustus? The guy who then got hurt by Corley, Judah, shot Mosley etc.? Castillo should also have a win against him.
> Rigo has been down twice from flash knockdowns and has always been the smaller guy. Still looks far more unbeatable than Floyd ever has, by far.


:verysad


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Is an "aura" something tangible that can be qualified? No. Your argument, in fact, is the least qualifiable statement made in the thread thus far.


The word is quantified and I have no idea why you're connecting the two. The question was who is more skilled, I said that it's not something that can be measured. Then I went on to talk about the aura both fighters give off... Are you drunk or high?


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

From a purist standpoint I think so, but Floyd has a rugged quality and experience to him that Rigo lacks. Rigo's durability has nothing to do his skills though so I'd say yes.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> From a purist standpoint I think so, but Floyd has a rugged quality and experience to him that Rigo lacks. Rigo's durability has nothing to do his skills though so I'd say yes.


Rigo was getting slapped about and put down by some unknown Jap this morning.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Rigo was getting slapped about and put down by some unknown Jap this morning.


It's not like you to hate, Champ...I guess he must have been known enough to get a shot at two world titles...correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Kush said:


> No
> 
> TBE doesn't get knocked down by cab drivers


Doesn't legit beat all Mexicans (be they cab drivers or not) either, TBE, does he?

Castillo I


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Trail said:


> It's not like you to hate, Champ...I guess he must have been known enough to get a shot at two world titles...correct me if I'm wrong...


I'm not hating, just tired of all the bollocks being spouted on here sometimes.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Trail said:


> Doesn't legit beat all Mexicans (be they cab drivers or not) either, TBE, does he?
> Castillo I


Castillo is among the best lightweights of his generation, who is the Jap who knocked down Rigo?


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

dyna said:


> Castillo is among the best lightweights of his generation, who is the Jap who knocked down Rigo?


I see your point (just trying to fend off Floyd freaks to be fair, buddy)


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> The word is quantified and I have no idea why you're connecting the two. The question was who is more skilled, I said that it's not something that can be measured. Then I went on to talk about the aura both fighters give off... Are you drunk or high?


Hey man, you're the one spouting off about auras. I would ask if you were high to even think of posting something like that, but idiocy seems to be your baseline when it comes to decorated amateur boxers.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Trail said:


> Doesn't legit beat all Mexicans (be they cab drivers or not) either, TBE, does he?
> 
> Castillo I


Didnt Rigo receive a gift against Cardoba?

I remember most saying Rigo received a gift decision that night.

Im going to have to rewatch it.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Considering that Amagasa was like a bargain bin version of Philip Ndou, I'd say no.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Kush said:


> Didnt Rigo receive a gift against Cardoba?
> 
> I remember most saying Rigo received a gift decision that night.
> 
> Im going to have to rewatch it.


No way was that a gift.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> in Rigo's version od a diego fight, *he was put on his azz* by donaire. Floyd put diego down like 5 timez


this is ironic

just a few days ago I mention being put on his AZZ during his best performance as a minus against him

then a few days later he happens to get put on his azz again


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> From a purist standpoint I think so, but Floyd has a rugged quality and experience to him that Rigo lacks. Rigo's durability has nothing to do his skills though so I'd say yes.


Lmao


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Rigo getting dropped isn't really to do with his lack of skills he just has a terrible chin and pulls out with his hands down

Rigo is probably more skilful but Mayweather is better at adapting and overall has more aspects to his game, he can fight on the inside when he needs to which Rigo can't do at all


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Rigo getting dropped isn't really to do with his lack of skills he just has a terrible chin and pulls out with his hands down
> 
> Rigo is probably more skilful but Mayweather is better at adapting and overall has more aspects to his game, he can fight on the inside when he needs to which Rigo can't do at all


Being able to fight on the inside is skill. Rigo is good but he aint TBE


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Being able to fight on the inside is skill. Rigo is good but he aint TBE


This thread is really coming back to bite some asses :lol:


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> This thread is really coming back to bite some asses :lol:


Yeah there's only one El Hombre Intocable


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

turbotime said:


> This thread is really coming back to bite some asses :lol:


The main argument for Rigo(e) being more skilled was based off how flawless he looks. Now that he's been put on his AZZ for the 3rd or 4th time, by a guy who was far from elite, that argument is left with a big azz hoe.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Floyd is a superior dirty fighter and can ruggedly chomp down on his mouthpiece if need be

Cubans aren't as mean as Slique Black Fighters


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Floyd is a superior dirty fighter and can ruggedly chomp down on his mouthpiece if need be
> 
> Cubans aren't as mean as Slique Black Fighters


Yup, Cuban glass is a real thing. Not as bad as British glass, but still pretty Chinese.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Kush said:


> Didnt Rigo receive a gift against Cardoba?
> 
> I remember most saying Rigo received a gift decision that night.
> 
> Im going to have to rewatch it.


You were probably talking to even bigger spastics than yourself. You cannot find 7 rounds to give to Cordoba against Rigondeaux at all.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Floyd is a superior dirty fighter and can ruggedly chomp down on his mouthpiece if need be
> 
> Cubans aren't as mean as Slique Black Fighters


Rigo bit down on his mouthpiece and traded in the 8th, looking to land hard shots to dissuade Amagasa from walking in, and it worked.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> this is ironic
> 
> just a few days ago I mention being put on his AZZ during his best performance as a minus against him
> 
> then a few days later he happens to get put on his azz again


I don't think you know what ironic means.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Rigo is good but he aint TBE


Neither is Floyd.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

turbotime said:


> I'm not hating, just tired of all the bollocks being spouted on here sometimes.


You have literally hated on rigo as long as I can remember. I like you, but you have. I remember you were calling him riglassdeaux or some shit on esb and constantly bringing up the cordoba knockdown way back, and then again around marroquin and donaire.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Rigo fans went from a bold offensive to a defensive position

It's clear where both fighters stand now in terms of skills.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> The main argument for Rigo(e) being more skilled was based off how flawless he looks. Now that he's been put on his AZZ for the 3rd or 4th time, by a guy who was far from elite, that argument is left with a big azz hoe.


yeah and we're all Rigondeaux fans. Shit he's in my avatar :lol:

But he's been put down 4 times in 14 fights. He doesn't have this unbeatable aura or whatever nonsense they're trying to claim.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Yup, Cuban glass is a real thing. Not as bad as British glass, but still pretty Chinese.


Kid Gavilan soaked up and took all of Cuba's collective punch resistance for himself.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Rigo bit down on his mouthpiece and *traded in the 8th*, looking to land hard shots to dissuade Amagasa from walking in, and it worked.


Not sure if that's necessarily a good thing.

It's his ability to maintain a boxing match that people were praising in this thread. Resorting to trading means he loss some of that control.



bballchump11 said:


> yeah and we're all Rigondeaux fans. Shit he's in my avatar :lol:
> 
> But he's been put down 4 times in 14 fights. He doesn't have this unbeatable aura or whatever nonsense they're trying to claim.


Don't get me wrong he still clearly the 2nd most ADVANCED fighter

This isn't someone with emmanuel level skills that we're talking about. There's only so much you can criticize with Rigo

imo he wouldn't handle it as well as Floyd do if someone was capable of applying effective pressure


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Kid Gavilan soaked up and took all of Cuba's collective punch resistance for himself.


Basically stole all of their granite, the greedy bugger.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah and we're all Rigondeaux fans. Shit he's in my avatar :lol:
> 
> But he's been put down 4 times in 14 fights. He doesn't have this unbeatable aura or whatever nonsense they're trying to claim.


3 times

You cannot count that second KD against amagasa. He was hurt, but he was pushed to the floor.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Chacal said:


> You have literally hated on rigo as long as I can remember. I like you, but you have. I remember you were calling him riglassdeaux or some shit on esb and constantly bringing up the cordoba knockdown way back, and then again around marroquin and donaire.


Riglassdeaux :rofl I remember that.

HOWEVER - I did invent : _Rigod_


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Not sure if that's necessarily a good thing.
> 
> It's his ability to maintain a boxing match that people were praising in this thread. Resorting to trading means he loss some of that control.
> 
> ...


He was sick of the criticism and wanted to prove he could be an offensive fighter and he took a lot more risks than he usually does. He got hurt and dropped in the 7th and in the 8th he stood his ground to fire off the hard shots and get amagasa off his back, it was a clever tactic. I don't think it's a loss of control, I think he was wanting to prove he can be an aggressive fighter. Similar to how Floyd made the Cotto and Maidana 1 fights harder for himself.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Not sure if that's necessarily a good thing.
> 
> It's his ability to maintain a boxing match that people were praising in this thread. Resorting to trading means he loss some of that control.
> 
> ...


and that's the main thing I've been saying for a while when judging Rigo. With so little fights, there is just so much for us to base on. I really have to see how he'd do with Mares from the Moreno fight or Leo Santa Cruz. How would a Castillo or Cotto do against him with the same size advantages they had against Floyd


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chacal said:


> 3 times
> 
> You cannot count that second KD against amagasa. He was hurt, but he was pushed to the floor.


3 times in 14 fights isn't much better


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Riglassdeaux :rofl I remember that.
> 
> HOWEVER - I did invent : _Rigod_


Fair.

I called waaaaay back that at some point in rigo's career he will suffer a shock KO loss to someone who is far inferior in skills. Could be anyone, could be his next fight, could be a few years from now. But I bet he would win a rematch. If Rigo had an iron chin it'd be crazy.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Fair.
> 
> I called waaaaay back that at some point in rigo's career he will suffer a shock KO loss to someone who is far inferior in skills. Could be anyone, could be his next fight, could be a few years from now. But I bet he would win a rematch.* If Rigo had an iron chin it'd be crazy.*


There are so many supremely talented fighters with one glaring weakness that it's almost like the boxing god's gave them just one, just to make it fair to the others.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> 3 times in 14 fights isn't much better


I know, his chin isn't great. All 3 of them have been when he is off position though. The cordoba KD is the weirdest one. He just dropped as soon as that jab caught him. The donaire one he was squared up clinching on the inside and the amagasa one he completely misread the range by doing his turn where he goes nearly the full way around, amagasa did what a tall fighter should and stepped in to occupy the space, turned and let off the long right hand that rigo had nowhere to escape from. Lapses in concentration mostly it seems. Not to excuse his chin.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

One thing is for sure, I've seen some people say in the past that rigondeaux isn't that much of a puncher.

They are wrong.










Broken jaw and a broken orbital bone.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

This was a bit like Bassa-McAuley I.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Rigo gets dropped MULTIPLE times by a chef and he's better than TBE :rofl

Rigo fans need to get off the meth


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Haven't watched the fight. Not going to be prisoner of the moment like a lot of you dumb-asses. I still think it's a matter of being better at few distinctive qualities versus being a bit more skillful in an all-around way. The reality of Mayweather being more durable and more savvy/experienced doesn't diminish Rigo's best abilities. More versed isn't necessarily better versed. And the question wasn't who was better but who was more skilled. I wouldn't argue Rigo is superior to Floyd's peak/prime. That's not the same discussion, though.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Only category i can clearly give Rigo over Floyd is punching power p4p.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

If Mayweather had Rigo's chin he woulda been ktfo by Maidana when he landed that big right


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

turbotime said:


> This thread is really coming back to bite some asses :lol:


Nope, not at all. If it does, it means you calling him boring has come round to bite you on the ass. You can't have it both ways.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Rigo is more of a distance fighter while Floyd is an all range fighter and Floyd more agile, and better defense. More weapons in his arsenal.... i really don't see how it is not obvious who is the better of the two. You got one that can do so much more and with flawless execution while one is leaky defense while extremely good in one range.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Just when I was saying that every fighter goes through adversity...Rigo gets dropped the next day ha. :hey


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> Nope, not at all. If it does, it means you calling him boring has come round to bite you on the ass. You can't have it both ways.


I didn't call him boring :conf


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Rigo fans went from a bold offensive to a defensive position
> 
> It's clear where both fighters stand now in terms of skills.


Exactly the same as before? Floyd didn't even face his equivalent (Margarito).


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Exactly the same as before? Floyd didn't even face his equivalent (Margarito).


Amagasa is as good as Margarito?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Exactly the same as before? Floyd didn't even face his equivalent (Margarito).


Margarito actually won some big fights


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Amagasa for Floyd would be Floyd facing the 6'3 Willie Nelson and draining him down to 147.
Everybody would laugh their ass of if he knocked down Floyd twice.











:hey


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Exactly the same as before? Floyd didn't even face his equivalent (Margarito).


No, you're selling Amagasa way short. Way short.

I rank Amagasa right with the great Julio Cesar Chavez Sr. and prime Albert Selimov. I believe Amagasa and Lomachenko is a 50/50 fight right now. That's how high on Amagasa I am, orbital bone be damned.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Amagasa is as good as Margarito?


Both big, tough and limited.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Damage control mode for the Cubatards. The only reason people are giving Rigo so much shit is because of all the ridiculous Rigo dick riding threads you guys make (like this one).

Floyd is very well rounded. I'm far from a Floyd fan but you'd never see him struggling against a guy at Amagasa's level.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

In Rigo's defense he took risks that Floyd would never have. So it is a bit unfair to say that Floyd would have never gone down like Rigo.
If Rigo is mentally 100& defensive like Floyd, I think he is as good and in some aspects better (lateral footwork). But Floyd has a better inside game.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

chibelle said:


> In Rigo's defense he took risks that Floyd would never have. So it is a bit unfair to say that Floyd would have never gone down like Rigo.
> If Rigo is mentally 100& defensive like Floyd, I think he is as good and in some aspects better (lateral footwork). But Floyd has a better inside game.


Floyd's all around defense is on another level.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Damage control mode for the Cubatards. The only reason people are giving Rigo so much shit is because of all the ridiculous Rigo dick riding threads you guys make (like this one).
> 
> Floyd is very well rounded. I'm far from a Floyd fan but you'd never see him struggling against a guy at Amagasa's level.


:deal


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

conradically said:


> No, you're selling Amagasa way short. Way short.
> 
> I rank Amagasa right with the great Julio Cesar Chavez Sr. and prime Albert Selimov. I believe Amagasa and Lomachenko is a 50/50 fight right now. That's how high on Amagasa I am, orbital bone be damned.


All roads to canastota begin with Amagasa


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

chibelle said:


> *In Rigo's defense he took risks that Floyd would never have*. So it is a bit unfair to say that Floyd would have never gone down like Rigo.
> If Rigo is mentally 100& defensive like Floyd, I think he is as good and in some aspects better (lateral footwork). But Floyd has a better inside game.


you never seen the younger floyd in action? a young floyd is way more aggresive than Rigo has ever been. yet still defensively responsible.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Kush said:


> All roads to canastota begin with Amagasa


:rofl


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> you never seen the younger floyd in action? a young floyd is way more aggresive than Rigo has ever been. yet still defensively responsible.


Oh I saw Floyd at 130. Even in his younger days he was agressive but always defense first. When he punched inside he tends to counter not lead. His distance was always respected his opponents. 
Being responsible and technically skilled are 2 different things. My point was if Rigo want to be 100% responsible he is as good as Floyd defensively. He has the technical skills. When he tries to trade his jaw undermines him. But Floyd is ALWAYS 100% responsible. He would never bow to public pressure like Rigo just did.
That is the biggest difference.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

turbotime said:


> :deal


Did you watch the fight? You really think he was struggling?


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

I could care less about the Rigo bashing, but I don't want to. It appeared that he got comfortable at doing whatever the fuck he wanted in the right and got a little careless thinking he's Rigondeaux and can do whatever the fuck he wants in the ring. But the ring is the ring. He wasn't fooling around after the KD and my SNV he did a fucking face lift on the poor kid. I think Rigo was a complete G after the KDs, after the 1st with the ref asking if he's all right he looked at him like move the fuck away fool, and after the 2nd he didn't even decide to argue about the obviously bad call and went on breaking Amanasa's face.

All this with the power displayed as well as the skills, and the kind of aggression we always wanted from him made him if not more skilled but a more exciting boxing God than Mayweather.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

chibelle said:


> In Rigo's defense he took risks that Floyd would never have. So it is a bit unfair to say that Floyd would have never gone down like Rigo.
> If Rigo is mentally 100& defensive like Floyd, I think he is as good and in some aspects better (lateral footwork). But Floyd has a better inside game.


Umm no. Floyd stayed in the pocket for long periods of time vs Cotto. Chose to.fight.in the pocket vs maidana in the first fight. The butt load of punches vs Ortiz and Mosley coming forward in both fights. Stood.right i in front of Canelo

Nah son. Dont say Floyd is nothing but.defensive.its not.true and u look like an idiot


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

chibelle said:


> Oh I saw Floyd at 130. Even in his younger days *he was agressive but always defense first*. When he punched inside he tends to counter not lead. His distance was always respected his opponents.
> Being responsible and technically skilled are 2 different things. My point was if Rigo want to be 100% responsible he is as good as Floyd defensively. He has the technical skills. When he tries to trade his jaw undermines him. But Floyd is ALWAYS 100% responsible. He would never bow to public pressure like Rigo just did.
> That is the biggest difference.


so is Rigo. he NEVER intends to leave himself open even when hes being aggressive, yet he ends up getting caught. Floyd can do the exact same without getting tagged. hence why he's not as skilled as Floyd.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Both big, tough and limited.


:lol:


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

If Floyd had Rigo's power he'd be the unified middleweight champion.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

chibelle said:


> In Rigo's defense he took risks that Floyd would never have. So it is a bit unfair to say that Floyd would have never gone down like Rigo.
> If Rigo is mentally 100& defensive like Floyd, I think he is as good and in some aspects better (lateral footwork). But Floyd has a better inside game.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Rigo fights at 122 and has the punch output of a middleweight. He's more risk-averse than Floyd, for sure.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Rigo would be aggressive against a guy with more losses than wins too.
:hey

How often did that guy get robbed anyway?
Surely must be 15-20 times or so.

Also really liked this performance of PBF




And Chavez managed to give Morales a tougher fight with just his left arm than Pacman :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> Rigo would be aggressive against a guy with more losses than wins too.
> :hey
> 
> How often did that guy get robbed anyway?
> ...


yeah man I love that fight also. I feel people sometimes forget what a peak Mayweather looks like


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

I go with Floyd here. Im not a big fan but he is a great and very skilled fighter. He can change what he is doing and adapt very quickly if things are not working,he has no panic to him,he just reads what is going on and through what he has learned as a pro he adapts.

Rigo is a good fighter but as was shown the other day he keeps doing the things that are getting him in trouble over and over. With Floyd it happens once where he gets caught and rocked by a certain thing,twice if the opponent is lucky then they have to try something else.


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

Rigo was dropped more in his last fight than Floyd was in the last 17 years.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah man I love that fight also. I feel people sometimes forget what a peak Mayweather looks like


Exactly the same as now? Plodding footwork, pushes punches, gets caught regularly (which his fans can't see for some reason), can't throw fluid combinations, can't control range etc.
At his best he was nothing more than a poor mans James Toney.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Umm no. Floyd stayed in the pocket for long periods of time vs Cotto. Chose to.fight.in the pocket vs maidana in the first fight. The butt load of punches vs Ortiz and Mosley coming forward in both fights. Stood.right i in front of Canelo
> 
> Nah son. Dont say Floyd is nothing but.defensive.its not.true and u look like an idiot


And when he stands in the pocket he gets beaten up. By old Cotto and B grade Maidana.
Your boy isn't a great fighter, he's a carefully managed product.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Exactly the same as now? Plodding footwork, pushes punches, gets caught regularly (which his fans can't see for some reason), can't throw fluid combinations, can't control range etc.
> At his best he was nothing more than a poor mans James Toney.


Beyond retarded post. And the James Toney comparison is incredibly off the mark


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Exactly the same as now? Plodding footwork, pushes punches, gets caught regularly (which his fans can't see for some reason), can't throw fluid combinations, can't control range etc.
> At his best he was nothing more than a poor mans James Toney.


:lol::lol::rofl:roflatsch


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol::lol::rofl:roflatsch


In your heart you know I'm right.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

dyna said:


> And Chavez managed to give Morales a tougher fight with just his left arm than Pacman :lol:


Jesus was a solid fighter - tough, good offense, mean left hook, good body attack, always in good fights - one of Floyd's better wins.

Certainly no worse than someone like Maidana.

The tragic Levander fight and injuries ruined him.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> And when he stands in the pocket he gets beaten up. By old Cotto and B grade Maidana.
> Your boy isn't a great fighter, he's a carefully managed product.


Beaten up? Quantify that statement pleaze. BothAgainst Cotto he had a bloody nose for a couple rounds but looked like he could go 12 more in the 12th. Against Maidana was barely hit clean. both far superior fighters to Cordoba and Amagasa.

Youre just not good at evaluating boxers. You should switch sports.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Don't see what getting dropped does about skill? Floyd has a great chin, if he'd gone down before that wouldn't detract from his skills, having a chin isn't a skill


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> so is Rigo. he NEVER intends to leave himself open even when hes being aggressive, yet he ends up getting caught. Floyd can do the exact same without getting tagged. hence why he's not as skilled as Floyd.


Rigo doesn't get caught when he is being aggressive, what are you talking about?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

elterrible said:


> Rigo was dropped more in his last fight than Floyd was in the last 17 years.


Only one of the KD's was legit, and Floyd was dropped against Judah, so it's evens.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Floyd has a secret GOAT chin so when he gets tagged it ain't a problem, he gets hit too.

Rigo is a fucking Don, as long as he stays away from Lee Selby he could go undefeated for a long time


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Don't see what getting dropped does about skill? Floyd has a great chin, if he'd gone down before that wouldn't detract from his skills,





JamieC said:


> *having a chin isn't a skill*


I can't let that one slide. I don't argue any of your other points, but having a chin is very MUCH a skill. Several skills, in fact.

Some guys have great chins just due to physicality (JCC's extra-thick skull, for instance, or guys with huge necks that both stabilize the head and absorb energy.) However, having a great chin in boxing is also affected by

1: Your ability to slip & roll with punches, thus minimizing their impact. (Watch Holyfield some time. Canelo is starting to get very good at this as well.)

2: Your ability to see punches coming, thus enabling you to do #1 consistently.

Both of the above are elite skills that can be improved with training. There is also a way to minimize the impact of a body punch, which is fairly similar to a head slip. Floyd is a master of both, partly due to his excellent reflexes, partly to his overall ring IQ, and partly due to his excellent training regimen.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> I can't let that one slide. I don't argue any of your other points, but having a chin is very MUCH a skill. Several skills, in fact.
> 
> Some guys have great chins just due to physicality (JCC's extra-thick skull, for instance, or guys with huge necks that both stabilize the head and absorb energy.) However, having a great chin in boxing is also affected by
> 
> ...


Oh your punch resistance can be improved sure, but not majorly imo, some people like McCall or McCullough just eat shots regardless and they were born with that, others just don't react well to taking shots they didn't expect


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

chin is not a skill... fuck me.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I can't let that one slide. I don't argue any of your other points, but having a chin is very MUCH a skill. Several skills, in fact.
> 
> Some guys have great chins just due to physicality (JCC's extra-thick skull, for instance, or guys with huge necks that both stabilize the head and absorb energy.) However, having a great chin in boxing is also affected by
> 
> ...


What you're talking about is DEFENSE. Awareness. It's not just chin. atsch


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Rigo's still the fuckin man as far as I'm concerned. Keep the stoppage wins coming.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

If only Rigo had flopped his headbackwards and loosened his neck he wouldn't have gone down.
His chinskill is really weak for such an experienced guy.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

dyna said:


> If only Rigo had flopped his headbackwards and loosened his neck he wouldn't have gone down.
> His chinskill is really weak for such an experienced guy.


:rofl :rofl

Who could forget that shit.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Basically stole all of their granite, the greedy bugger.


Rigondeaux could find good work as a chandelier after he retires from the sport.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Rigondeaux could find good work as a chandelier after he retires from the sport.


'Why is there a 5'4 Cuban dangling from your light shade eye fucking me?'


----------

